# Wasserkühlung nur für VGA



## MBKing (28. April 2014)

*Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Hallo...mal wieder.
Ich bin mit meinem PC noch nicht zufrieden und dachte eigendlich an ein neues Gehäuse, da aber mein Graphite 600T mir so gut gefällt kam mir ein anderer Gedanke in den Sinn. Und zwar habe ich das Problem das ich zwei R9 290X im Crossfire besitze diese allerdings auf Grund der Gehäuse Größe Atemnot haben.
Somit müsste ich erst mal ein Big-Tower besorgen und dann noch die Kabel wieder da rein fummel.

Da dachte ich an eine Wasserkühlung. Eventuell für beide Karten. Es sollen aber nur die Karten und nicht die CPU gekühlt werden. Ist das möglich? Ich habe mal gesehen das diese Hybrid Kits gibt von Arctic Cooling. Wäre es auch möglich einen Radiator mit integrierter Pumpe zu  bekommen? Oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Es würde schon reichen wenn nur eine Karte gekühlt wird wobei beide ja dann vollständiger aussehen.


----------



## DSHPB (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Genau Bezeichnung der Karten sind noch relevant...wenn's kein Referenzdesign ist (z.B. Gigabyte mit Windforce Kühler) kann es sein, dass es garkeine Wasserkühler gibt. Ansonsten wären auch z.B. 2x der Hybrid möglich, aber ich bevorzuge dann schon 'ne richtige Wakü, wobei das ein ordentlicher Kostenfaktor ist, wenn du's richtig machst...


----------



## MBKing (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

MSI Global R9 290X LIGHTNING


----------



## DSHPB (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Du hast die schon? Jackpot. Die ist vom Referenzdesign weit entfernt. Es gibt evtl. Wasserkühler, die werden dann aber speziell für dich gebaut - Rückgabe ist nicht. Solange mit den Karten alles gut ist, ist das auch kein Problem.

Ich hatte eine MSI 7970 Lightning - die hat irgendwann angefangen Bildfehler zu generieren (VRAM), also RMA - da war der Wasserkühler grad bestellt, jedoch noch in der Produktion. Ende des Ganzen ist letzendlich, dass ich hier zuhaus den Wasserkühler rumliegen hab (~150,-€), unbenutzt, weil die Karte "nicht getauscht oder repariert werden konnte". Mit MSI bin ich durch sag ich dir...

Ich würd das bei den Karten mit Wasserkühlung lassen und beim nächsten Grafikkarten-Kauf gleich Referenzkarten nehmen oder welche mit vorinstalliertem Wasserkühler...

So far ~


----------



## MBKing (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Gleiches PCB wie die Normale 290X. 
Und wenn wären mir die Kosten wurst.
Was für Lösungen gibt es den dafür?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Der Accelero Hybrid II wäre eine gute Wahl, aber der Back-Side-Kühler passt nur auf das Refernz PCB der 290X.



> Accelero Hybrid II-120 is compatible only with the graphics card using a standard size PCB with a width of 98mm.Graphics cards with different dimensions will not be compatible with this cooler. This includes:
> -Low profile Graphics card
> -Graphics cards with extended PCB (such as : ASUS DirectCU II R9 290,    GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5)
> 
> *The compatibility list is based on AMD Radeon and NVIDIA's  reference board layout only. ARCTIC holds no responsibility for  incompatibility on non reference boards. Please check the height restriction drawing before purchase.*


In der * height restriction drawing *kannst du dir die exakten Maße des Hybrid II anschauen und mit deiner 290X lightning vergleichen. Die Schlauchlänge ist mit 42 cm länger als bei der Konkurrenz (Corsair/Thermaltake 30 cm, NZXT 38 cm), wodurch du vielleicht sogar beide 120 mm Radiatoren im Deckel des 600T einbauen könntest.

Die Alternative ist die NZXT Kraken G10 mit einer AiO Wakü, z.B.:


120 mm Radiator: EKL Alpenföhn Wasser (84000000087), Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer (CLW0222)
140 mm Radiator: Corsair Hydro Series  H90 (CW-9060013-WW), NZXT Kraken X40
240 mm Radiator: Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW), Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme (CLW0224)
280 mm Radiator: Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW), NZXT Kraken X60


Eingesetzt auf einer 290X mit 140 mm Radiator:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N9dZhEC4as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MBKing (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Gibt es auch solche Lösungen wo die Pumpe im Radiator ist und man dann auch die Hydro Chopper nehmen kann?
http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/coolit/omni-alc-gtx480-2.jpg

Zumindest ein Hersteller schein sich wohl um das Problem zu kümmern
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga...es/ek-fc-r9-290x-lightning-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Radiator-Pumpenkombinationen gibt es u.a. von Swiftech und Aquacomputer. Sind aber teurer, als eine getrennte Pumpe und schlechter entkoppelt.
Und es handelt sich dann natürlich um eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung.


----------



## MBKing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Hat sich erledigt ist jetzt ne komplette Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung geworden


----------



## DSHPB (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Is denk ich die beste Wahl - hatte mir erst ne H100 in der Bucht geholt aber dann nie verwendet sondern mich für eine Richtige entschieden


----------



## MBKing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Ist auch die Bessere Wahl. Einfach Genial schon alleine das man sich selber die Hardware aussuchen darf also die Schläuche das Wasser,...


----------



## DSHPB (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Jo, vor allem erweiterbar und aufrüstbar - wenn's leiser sein soll mehr Radifläche, wenn neue Hardware kommt einfach austauschen etc.

Zwar auch etwas teurer (wobei wenn du 2 Kompakt-Waküs & Zubehör damit Spawas gekühlt werden auch viel ausgibst) aber es lohnt sich, find ich. Hab ich auch so, einfach top


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Mai 2014)

Würde ich ganz ähnlich machen , mein Brocken 2 kühlt die CPU wirklich perfekt und ist kaum hörbar , störend hingegen ist die graka , wenn die aufdreht kannste auch nen staubsauger nehmen ...


----------



## MBKing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Deswegen rate ich schon auf Grund der Lärmbelästigung nicht zur MSI Lightning. Dagegen war der ACX Kühler von der EVGA total Silent. Naja mit Wasserkühlung habe keines der Probleme mehr ist aber auch gut so dann wird nicht so schnell bekloppt   Und Geld gut investiert denn die hält mir noch Jahre einfach Defektes Teil austauschen und Ruhe im Karton


----------



## HighGrow22 (28. Mai 2014)

Ist es überhaupt möglich komplettsysteme wie die h100i zu erweitern oder auf einen vga kühler umzurüsten ?


----------



## MBKing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Gute Frage die habe ich mir auch schon vor langem gestellt aber bis jetzt noch nicht die Antwort darauf gefunden


----------



## DSHPB (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Die Montage einer Kompaktwakü auf eine VGA ist generell möglich, allerdings wird dann nur der Chip gekühlt, nicht jedoch die VRMs, die aber auch gekühlt werden müssen. Da gibt's dann "Hilfsmittel" wie z.B. NZXT Kraken G10 weiß (RL-KRG10-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Erweiterbar generell ebenfalls ja, allerdings verbunden mit Garantieverlust, Bastelarbeit und möglicherweise Problem weil die Pumpe zu schwach ist. Außerdem musst du die Luft da wieder rauskriegen, das dürfte das größte Problem sein...


----------



## HighGrow22 (28. Mai 2014)

Also generell würde es mir ja reichen die gpu zu kühlen, wenn die vrams mit so einem Adapter auch gekühlt werden können .
Doch wie sieht es mit der kühlleistung aus ? Reicht das für die rams , oder ist es ehr suboptiimal ?


----------



## DSHPB (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

VRAM muss üblicherweise nicht gekühlt werden, genau so wie der RAM generel - VRMs und GPU sind deutlich wichtiger, solange du den VRAM nich stark übertaktest wird der nich allzu warm


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. Juni 2014)

Egal welche karte meine nächste wird, es kommt auf jeden fall ein wakü drauf


----------



## ubermuth (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Wenn man den Lüfter der Graka entfernt, entfällt ja auch die Garantie, ist es im Falle eines Grakadefekts möglich, den Kühler wieder so zu montieren, dass dies nicht auffällt? Markierte Sicherheitsschrauben o.Ä.? Klar, wenn man bei der Montage Leiterbahnen beschädigt oder sonstwelche mechanische Defekte selbst verursacht, grenzt das schon arg an Betrug aber es gibt ja auch genug Fälle von Defekten, die man nicht selbst verursachen kann.

Die Möglichkeit mit dem NZXT Mounting Kit + AIO Wakü ist ziemlich interessant aber einen Verlust der Gewährleistung/Garantie würd ich ungern riskieren (bei einer 600€ Graka).


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Bei EVGA z.B. bleibt die Garantie ausdrücklich erhalten, sofern die Karte beim Umbau nicht mechanisch beschädigt wird. Steht so in den AGBs oder Garantiebedingungen.

Generell ist die Frage ob der Kühlerwechsel überhaupt auffällt, klar außer bei markierten Schrauben o.Ä. ...



			
				http://eu.evga.com/support/warranty/de/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Entfernen oder Verändern von Serien- oder Artikelnummeraufklebern von EVGA Produkten führt zu einem Verlust der Garantie. Alle Produkte von EVGA werden mit einem Seriennummernaufkleber verschickt.
> *Alle Produkte müssen im Originalzustand eingeschickt werden. Werden Produkte zum Austausch eingeschickt, welche mit Anbauteile von Drittherstellern (CPU heatsink backplate, memory chip heatsinks, etc) ausgetattet sind, müssen alle Anbauteile entfernt werden.* EVGA behält sich vor, die Produkte unbearbeitet wieder zurückzuschicken.
> *Es dürfen auf der Karte keine phsyikalischen Beschädigungen auf dem PCB, GPU / Chitsatz oder CPU Sockel vorhanden sein. Dazu zählen auch Beschädigungen, die entstanden sind durch:
> durch nicht fachgerechte Arbeiten von Dritten entstanden sind, die nicht zur Durchführung von Garantieleistungen im Namen des Herstellers ermächtigt sind.
> ...


----------



## ubermuth (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Geht um eine MSI 780Ti. Wenn das die leiseste 780Ti sein soll, will ich nicht wissen, wie laut die anderen sind. Bei TW: Shogun 2 zB mit allem grafischen Pipapo hebt mein Gehäuse bald ab und selbst im Idle ist die Graka mit Abstand am lautesten (wenn auch aus 1,5 Metern bei geschlossenem Gehäuse kaum wahrnehmbar) bei reiner Luftkühlung.

Hab aber schon gefunden, dass es für MSI egal ist, sofern beim RMA der Originalkühler drauf ist. Es gibt wohl ein Siegel, was in Deutschland aber keine Gültigkeit hat. Gibt einen Thread hier im Forum, wo sich MSI offiziell geäußert hat. Ich such den mal eben raus...

/ed

Da isses: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi-themenabend-06-2013/279459-garantie-bei-kuehlerwechsel.html


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Also, da sind's schon 2 in der Liste 

MSI & EVGA, bestimmt auch noch weitere, wenn wieder alles im Originalzustand is fällt ja auch u.U. keinem was auf...


----------



## ubermuth (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Mir gehts aber eigentlich nicht um die Kühlfähigkeit, da ich weder benche, noch GPU OC betreibe, ich möchte lediglich, dass mein System auch unter Last leise bleibt. Da ist die Frage, ob G10+AIO oder doch einen Rajintek Morpheus die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Den LuKü!

AIOs sind allgemein nicht dafür bekannt besonders leise zu sein...

Also den Rajintek mit 2 guten Lüftern und gut is


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*



ubermuth schrieb:


> Hab aber schon gefunden, dass es für MSI egal ist, sofern beim RMA der Originalkühler drauf ist. Es gibt wohl ein Siegel, was in Deutschland aber keine Gültigkeit hat. Gibt einen Thread hier im Forum, wo sich MSI offiziell geäußert hat. Ich such den mal eben raus...
> 
> /ed
> 
> Da isses: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi-themenabend-06-2013/279459-garantie-bei-kuehlerwechsel.html


 


DSHPB schrieb:


> Also, da sind's schon 2 in der Liste
> 
> MSI & EVGA, bestimmt auch noch weitere, wenn wieder alles im Originalzustand is fällt ja auch u.U. keinem was auf...


 

Guckt mal auf die MSI-Webseite nach den sonstigen Garantiebedingungen...

Wenn ihr Händler seit, könnt ihr eure Wakü-Karten gerne da einschicken. Wenn ihr kein Händler seit, dann gibts auch keine Garantie. Dann müsst ihr euch an euren Händler wenden und ob der bei eine modifizierte Karte noch klaglos als Gewährleistungsfall annimmt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...

Den Kühler wieder zu montieren mit dem Ziel, die Veränderungen zu vertuschen, fällt übrigens irgendwo zwischen Täuschung und Betrug.


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

Stimmt, da war was bei MSI mit nicht vorhandenem Endkunden-Support^^

Wie konnt ich das nur verpennen -.-





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Kühler wieder zu montieren mit dem Ziel, die Veränderungen zu vertuschen, fällt übrigens irgendwo zwischen Täuschung und Betrug.


 
Und woher sollen die dein Ziel kennen...? *hust* - kannst ja (wenn's überhaupt soweit kommen sollte) begründen, dass andere Hersteller (bestes Beispiel EVGA) die Karte im Originalzustand zurück wollen und du da auch nich mal erwähnen musst ob du übertaktet hast oder Kühler gewechselt oder was auch immer. Und dem Beispiel bist du halt bei deiner RMA bei Hersteller XYZ einfach gefolgt, "so wie ich das früher auch schon bei EVGA gemacht hab"... *hust* ^^


----------



## ubermuth (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*

MSI Service Plus

Das gibt's dann nicht mehr? Auf der HP steht in der Tat, dass die Garantie nur ggü. Großhändlern gilt. Ich vermute aber (!), dass diese Großhändler die reklamierten Produkte ungeprüft weiter schicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für VGA*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Und woher sollen die dein Ziel kennen...? *hust*


 
Wer sagt, dass es mir darum geht, was "die" machen?
*hust*Forenregeln*hust*




ubermuth schrieb:


> MSI Service Plus
> 
> Das gibt's dann nicht mehr? Auf der HP steht in der Tat, dass die Garantie nur ggü. Großhändlern gilt. Ich vermute aber (!), dass diese Großhändler die reklamierten Produkte ungeprüft weiter schicken.


 
Von der "Plus"-Garantie höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal. K.A., ob, wo, für wen und wie die (noch) gilt - aber wenn man es nicht irgendwo schwarz auf weiß hat, dass sie gilt, würde ich erstmal nicht darauf wetten. Auf der MSI-Homepage wird jedenfalls nicht unbedingt damit geworben.

Bezüglich reklamierte Produkte: Das hängt stark von den Händlern ab. Wenn man sich anhört, was so manche an fast-schon-absichtlichen Schäden noch auf Gewährleistung ersetzt bekommt, dann scheinen einige gar nichts zu bemerken. Andere schicken die Karte zurück, weil ein Kratzer auf der dem Mainboard zugewandten Kühlerseite ist


----------

